# SuSE 9.0 - möchte Gdlib installieren



## Maloa (3. Januar 2005)

Moin, hab nen rootserver von server4you.de... läuft alles bestens.

nun möcht ich mit einer meiner seiten auf den server umziehen, geht auch alles besten, bis auf meinen Smiliesgenerator.

damit kann ich smilies erstellen, die ein schild mit text in der hand halten. Diesen Text können die User immer anpassen ( beispiel auf www.world-of-smilies.de )

nun, auf meinem neuen server fehlt die gdlib und ich erhalten folgende msg:

*Warning*: getimagesize(/srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/smiliesgenerator/img/smiliegen.png): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/smiliesgenerator/quote.php* on line *34*
Problems! Maybe you dont have GD


nun die frage, wie installier ich die gd ? wo bekomm ich die neuste version her? was muss ich in der ssh console eingeben?

vielen dank schon mal

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg Malo


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2005)

Erstmal willkommen im Board!
Als zweites, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur geladenen Waffe »Root-Server«.  *ironisch zwinker*
Drittens - musst Du Dir vom Suse FTP-Server, das gd-devel-rpm und das gd-rpm herunterladen. Danach installierst Du die Pakete:

```
rpm -i PAKETNAME.rpm
```

Evtl. musst Du überprüfen ob php mit gd-support installiert wurde (siehe Befehl: phpinfo() )

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## Maloa (3. Januar 2005)

ok, hast nich noch zufällig den ftp pfad ? weil der ftp von suse is gross, und ich find mich da noch nicht wirklich zurecht

greetz, und danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2005)

Na dann hab ich noch ein paar gute Links für Dich 

http://rpmseek.com/index.html?hl=de
Hier findest Du (fast) alles was Du suchst 

Und vielleicht wäre apt für suse etwas für Dich.
Das ist ein Port des Paketmanagements vom Debian Linux ins Suse Linux.
http://linux01.gwdg.de/apt4rpm/home.html
Auf der engl. Seite gibt es auch ein Link zu einem deutschen Forum.

Hoffe das hilft Dir!
Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## Maloa (25. Januar 2005)

also mein provider meint, das das gdlib schon bei suse mit fest integriert ist.. weiß sonst evtl jemand woher die fehler meldung kommen könnte?


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Januar 2005)

Wir sprechen hier nicht von der Gdlib, sondern von der gdlib für php, oder? Ich habe leider beim ersten Beantworten den php-befehl nicht beachtet.

Bei Dir ist a) "gdlib für php" entweder nicht installiert oder b) nicht in der php.ini aktiviert.
Schau mal ob Du den PHP-Modulordner findest. Darin sollte eine gd bzw. gd2.so Datei darin sein. Wenn ja, dann ist es bereits installiert nur noch nicht aktiviert.
Du gehst dafür in der php.ini in die Modul-Sektion und aktivierst gd.so (o.ä.) indem Du die Raute davor entfernst.


----------

